
Twitter Knows Where You Live - ourmandave
https://lifehacker.com/twitter-knows-where-you-live-1831671709
======
myworkhandle
Only if I had GPS enabled... Do people actually have their GPS enabled 24/7? I
use it for maps... then disable it. Plus it saves battery. __Pro-tip

